

The legacy ad industry is wrong about ad blockers - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2015/02/03/the-legacy-ad-industry-is-wrong-about-ad-blockers/

======
gcb0
except you are wrong about medium.

they make money with the worst kind of ads these days. Those "recommended"
"articles" (yeah, both words with air quotes) at the end of the article, from
the likes of outbrain or taboola.

~~~
mwsherman
I’ve never seen that, but of course possible.

~~~
gcb0
you never seen the pictures at the end of the article? hum, maybe browser
adblockers actively remove them from the page. nice.

